
The sealed bottle garden still thriving after 40 years without water - davidedicillo
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-2267504/The-sealed-bottle-garden-thriving-40-years-fresh-air-water.html
======
instakill
This is awesome. Considering making my own.

